# GPS Marks - google-map format



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Top effort Red, thanks found it very intersting


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey those are all in Australia.


----------



## andrewG (Jun 15, 2011)

RedPhoenix said:


> A few years back, I converted the GPS marks found on the fishnet, and marinenews sites to a format that google earth could play with. Google maps however, had a limitation that meant that only a small proportion of marks would actually display.
> 
> That limitation seems to have gone by the wayside though, so I figured I'd post a maps-friendly link to the files once more.
> Marinenews: https://maps.google.com.au/maps?q=http: ... =0&t=w&z=4
> ...


I have downloaded GPSBabel, but am a bit clueless as to how to use it to convert the data in your third link to something my etrex could use, I assume I need the actual data file for the data that the third link is showing, how do I get that from the link you have posted, I have tried save target as, but end up with a html file?


----------



## geebz (Mar 24, 2009)

Awesome, thanks red. 
A few of the non akff points seem a bit out. Seaway pinnacles looks to be located on a golf course :lol:

Andrew,
This is the link to the actual akff .kmz file.

http://www.akff.net/forum/files/fishing ... ld_153.kmz

You can cut and paste the links to the original files from the google maps search box.


----------



## andrewG (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay thanks, I did manage to find this, and open it up in google earth, and then save all the points I wanted into a new KML file however, in google earth I could get all the marks show up but couldn't get the green zones to show up, anybody help me with this?


----------



## andrewG (Jun 15, 2011)

Forget the last post I have it sorted out now.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWccptrcAAEJfgAAQUOWFWjCgnuo/7/+wMAEahYipsyapjUfqT9UeoaA00GgDTaCmp5CNJhMBDINMABNMGp6EIp+plPJHkJtIaeSbCh6jQjcqhdfbuIU3Il+eBGaMoimmJ6NNouVycp+9fSOok0GvYd2VBGKOxgVA1HLI5xEOy+uenbxq1vgrXs9VnYBz285c20N+aKZ8EENMosMwR0ItKRzxphAC31vVH4qx+VQ9eP0I9YAI/VDk0kZysWxookewfSoUUwCcJTM2t8hCv7kOf8fGv4D+L1tDx2Isdv3KKPBDyBcKCtlNtr3iw1WROFcYQ4bPLbFA9GqTe/bPcWqdDdDzVybDOXAmZ0zFR1qGGaZpqRyk1tIJeClBGB4iohEgoALBmkR7OEAFlaVKInwQhgwAs4Cgx84SFXBlDOws6eyDEJdE8i7kinChIY5TbW4=


----------

